# Solved: Extra Unwanted Pages In Microsoft Excel



## blujein (May 13, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Microsoft Excel workbook with multiple spreadsheets, some of which appear to have more pages than content on them. As an example, I might have two pages of information contained on the spreadsheet, but when I go to print, it prints nine pages rather than just the two - leaving the extra seven blank.

Can someone tell me what is most likely the problem here, or whether there is a way to get Microsoft Excel to automatically get rid of the extra pages?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, generally I would just say make sure you set the print area.
I haven't tried this, but it seems to apply to what you want
http://www.vbaexpress.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19288&highlight=set+print+area


----------



## littlrbrain (Sep 14, 2007)

select the print area by holding down left mouse button [or click the first cell and, while holding down shift key, click the last cell of the page to be copied ]. Go to file menu,select print area>set print area. See the pages selected by clicking print preview in menu bar. Delete any 
rows unwanted by selecting the row number and pressing 
delete key.


----------



## blujein (May 13, 2008)

Thank you for your advice! Although that helps when it comes to printing, when I am looking at the spreadsheet on the screen it still shows the extra page and the particularly small scroll-bar (given how long the document is with the additional pages). Is there a a way to stop that?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

You should find the last line of actual data and highlight (select) all the rows below it to the bottom. On the main menu select Edit>Delete and delete all the rows and then save it.
Close the workbook, reopen and check it.


----------



## Aj_old (Sep 24, 2007)

OBP said:


> You should find the last line of actual data and highlight (select) all the rows below it to the bottom. On the main menu select Edit>Delete and delete all the rows and then save it.
> Close the workbook, reopen and check it.


I think the same should be done for columns too!


----------



## blujein (May 13, 2008)

That's actually seemed to make it worse - as there are now more empty pages.

I've uploaded the document (I've had to change it from a Microsoft Excel 2007 to a Microsoft Excel 1997 - 2003 compatible file - so if there are formatting problems, that's why) in the hopes that someone will be able to have a look and tell me how to correct the problem.

In the attached file, you can see the problem within the 'CD (Albums)', 'CD (Singles)' and 'DVD (Music') tabs.


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Do CTRL+END on your keyboard. Delete the rows or columns up until you reach your actual data, by right-clicking on the selected rows and selecting delete from the context (right-click) menu. Do not hit delete on your keyboard because this just deletes the data. The errant cells could have formatting or other issues in place and that is why it is trying to print them out.


----------



## blujein (May 13, 2008)

Still no luck, unfortunately.

Any other ideas?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

blujein, as I can't download attachments at the moment, I have private mailed you my email address, can you send me the Workbook please?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

blujein, the reason that the "Delete" rows was not working for you was because you are not showing Row and Column Headings. So you are not selecting all the "Rows" below your data. I have deleted the extra rows.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OBP said:


> blujein, the reason that the "Delete" rows was not working for you was because you are not showing Row and Column Headings. So you are not selecting all the "Rows" below your data. I have deleted the extra rows.


And notice how removing the extra rows and columns slims down the size of the workbook.


----------



## blujein (May 13, 2008)

Oh right - I see what you mean! I think it's all working the way I want it now!

Thank you very much for all of your help!


----------

